# Searching the Archives - broken?



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Every time I try to search the archives, I get the "we're working on the database" message. Am I missing something?

Thanks!


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Every time I try to search the archives, I get the "we're working on the database" message. Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=376832


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Ahh. Sorry. I did look at the threads in here but obviously missed that one. I feel suitable stupid


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

I took a stab at this last week with no success...it'll have to wait til next year, but we haven't forgotten about this problem


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

TiVo archives (http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php) should once again be searchable.


----------

